# Password lock on Dell inspiron.1525



## Bigreddog808 (Sep 14, 2019)

Purchased this Dell inspiron 1525 from a good friend but his ex put a password lock on it and I cant get past it can anyone help me I've been at it for 2 days


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm sorry the forum rules do not allow help with forgotten passwords.


> Bypassing Passwords
> Please do not ask for assistance with (or ways to bypass) a forgotten or unknown password, personal identification number (PIN) or any other type of access code that may be required on a computer, mobile device or web site. As there is no way to verify the actual situation or intent, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


https://forums.techguy.org/help/rules/


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Closing thread for reasons already stated.


----------

